# New Strap And New Camera



## magirus (May 8, 2004)

Hi there. I just got a new Canon G12, to use as a grab and go everyday use type camera, rather than lug my 50D and L lenses about.I also got a new strap and clasp for my Damasko DC56, so here's a quicky I took whilst learning the menus of the new camera.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice clasp! How are you finding the G12? Have been looking at the G range for a while for the same reason but have read some mixed reviews of earlier models.

Just noticed your post count/join date so will expect reply sometime in 2012   

( Only joking!)


----------



## magirus (May 8, 2004)

Odo said:


> Nice clasp! How are you finding the G12? Have been looking at the G range for a while for the same reason but have read some mixed reviews of earlier models.
> 
> Just noticed your post count/join date so will expect reply sometime in 2012
> 
> ( Only joking!)


I read up extensively on a lot of makes/models before getting the G12 and I think I made the right choice. It's hardly a compact, but when you're used to a gripped 50D with a 70-200L 2.8 then it does feel quite portable. I got it for the full control it gives, and also I normally only shoot in RAW, which this camera does. The G11 is still available, but the G12 has the added contol dial under the release at the front which is handy for changing whatever setting one assigns to it, in my case aperture.Also the articulated screen is very useful in all sorts of situations.I used to have 200/300 posts but there must have been a forum revamp that deleted them.


----------

